# Making Biltong



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. This is a multi day process. I'm gonna start from the beginning, building the drying box, and get to where I am now. Then I will update throughout the next few days.

So, I built a basic box with 2 computer fans in the top and 2 light bulbs in the bottom and air holes with screen on them. I posted pics and more details in the woodworking thread if you are interested. Here is one.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I usually use a more traditional spice blend of salt, pepper, and coriander. Trying something different this time. 

Made a mushroom ketchup which is more like a Worcester sauce and squeezed the makings in a cheese cloth. I then dehydrated them and they were delicious so I ground them to use as a spice for the biltong.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I had some nice venison strips in the freezer. Keep in mind you want thick strips not thinn and cut with the grain. I then used coarse salt and sprinkled it on the meat strips, put the strips on a rack in a metal bowl so the salt would draw out the liquid and am putting it in the fridge to drain overnight.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

More tomorrow. If you want the mushroom ketchup recipe just look it up on YouTube it's on jas. and townsend 18th century cooking.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

That's impressive, how did you get it bolted to the wall?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Bolted to the wall? If you mean the box I didn't it's just on top of a toughbox.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tweto said:


> That's impressive, how did you get it bolted to the wall?


The picture is sideways


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

For some reason every picture I post from my camera goes in sideways. Technology kicking my ass yet again.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. Next step is to remove from the fridge and scrape off the salt with a knife. DO NOT RINSE WITH WATER. Just scrape it off. I used a different salt this time. Celtic sea salt and it soaked into the meat a little more than I thought it would. Had I known I would have sprinkled less but I'm kind of worried this batch will be on the salty side now. 

Then I brushed lightly with the liquid mushroom ketchup. I usually use apple cider vinegar or brown vinegar but ours was out of date and my wife threw it out a couple days ago without my knowledge so instead of going to the store I figured I'd experiment with the sauce.

Then I lightly spiced the meat with my aforementioned spice I made.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Vinegar doesn't have an expiration date, it has a don't sue us after this date, date.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I then boiled some paperclips I fixed into a hook to make sure they were sterile. Then hung the meat. Now I just have to wait till it's dry.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Should take about 4 days I think.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Well, it's delicious! Not too salty at all and perfect. Hard as a rock outsid3 and soft and tender in the middle.


----------

